# apprentice needs help



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

m87duke said:


> I completely forgot how to size wire to feed motors. I am doing home work and need some help, I have a 208v single phase 2 hp FLA 11.6 Service Factor of 1.2 code letter H. please HELLP!!




Try first and post what you come up with.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Try first and post what you come up with.


+1 on that.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Try first and post what you come up with.


Make sure you account for distance!!!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually you don't "have" to account for distance. It's a recomendation but not a requirement to account for voltage drop.


----------



## m87duke (Oct 6, 2010)

ok here is what I got I use a #12 due to the small conductor rule with 16.5 amps being 125% of 13.2 according to the table 430.250 single phase motors. and a 40 A non time delay fuse according to 430.52 and a 20 A overload according to 439.32(a) (2). honestly I needed a little direction in where to look to get me on the right track. so how did I do?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The small conductor rule doesn't apply to motors (Table 240.4G), and the 75˚C column in 310.16 must always be used (110.14 (C) (1) (a) (4) ).

Your calculation of 16.5 amps is correct. A #14 would be OK, I'd likely use 12 though.

The values listed in the tables of 430 are used for everything except overloads. O/Ls are always sized to the nameplate current. 

As stated, a 40 amp non time delay fuse is the maximum, and the maximum circuit breaker size would be 35 amp. 

Rob


----------

